# Good use for a large blow-up doll



## Unca (Jan 23, 2012)

OK, now that I have your attention lets get serious. I have over the past few days been thinking of good ways to keep your body suit "fresh"... one of the keys is to dry and air it out quickly and thoroughly right? Well last night I had an epiphanet, not quiet an epiphany. 

So here it is, we could take a blow up doll and using a hot metal tube melt a bunch of holes in it. Then using some sort of blower attached to one of the limbs put the doll inside our suit, turn the blower on and blow dry our suits from the inside out?

I think it is a great idea, a bit odd but if we are being honest aren't we all a bit odd? So what do you think, would it work?


I am thinking of a doll like this, with no orifice or phallic protrusions.


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Good use for a large sex toy*

wait....what? why?


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Good use for a large sex toy*

(Forums are PG-13 - it's probably best you rename this thread!)

As far as I'm aware, air-drying isn't the most hygienic way to clean a suit. I've only got limited experience with suits and very, very little of it is first-hand; regardless, moisture isn't the only thing you'll want to take out of your suit. It'll likely require some disinfectant.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 23, 2012)

If you don't mind, I've modified the thread title a bit -.-

For a moment, I thought you were talking about Thor.


----------



## Unca (Jan 23, 2012)

chewycuticle said:


> wait....what? why?





SIX said:


> (Forums are PG-13 - it's probably best you rename this thread!)
> 
> As far as I'm aware, air-drying isn't the most hygienic way to clean a suit. I've only got limited experience with suits and very, very little of it is first-hand; regardless, moisture isn't the only thing you'll want to take out of your suit. It'll likely require some disinfectant.




At the end of the day, at a con, your suit will be "funky". Yes you will want to get it clean and kill the bacteria but one of the big things is to air it out and get it dry as quickly as possible. The worst thing you could do for your suit or any garment for that matter is to let it stay damp, you can't simply through your suit in the drier without ruining it. Even using products like Lysol, Febreze, or a natural product like Nature's Miracle, Stain & Odor Remover (<- I highly recommend) will leave a dampness or residue that must be removed or you risk mildew, EWE. Also it is common practice when you will be in suit for consecutive days to simple put a fan on your suit over night... I know it may seem grouse but that's just the way it is. So for those people I think this would work great.




CerbrusNL said:


> If you don't mind, I've modified the thread title a bit -.-
> 
> For a moment, I thought you were talking about Thor.



Yea... hindsight is 20/20, I have always been a reactionary person and thought it could get a few laughs, however the new title is sure to get just as much attention without being as explicit. Sorry if I offended anyone.

Unca


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you'd be better off making a crude dressform out of hardware cloth or chicken wire or something.


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2012)

Unca said:


> At the end of the day, at a con, your suit will be "funky". Yes you will want to get it clean and kill the bacteria but one of the big things is to air it out and get it dry as quickly as possible. The worst thing you could do for your suit or any garment for that matter is to let it stay damp, you can't simply through your suit in the drier without ruining it. Even using products like Lysol, Febreze, or a natural product like Nature's Miracle, Stain & Odor Remover (<- I highly recommend) will leave a dampness or residue that must be removed or you risk mildew, EWE. Also it is common practice when you will be in suit for consecutive days to simple put a fan on your suit over night... I know it may seem grouse but that's just the way it is. So for those people I think this would work great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh, don't get me wrong, I completely agree with you, and I didn't meant to imply that airing the moisture out isn't important. However, getting it sanitary is as important as getting it dry; is there a way to use your doll to disinfect your suit?


----------



## Unca (Jan 23, 2012)

SIX said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I completely agree with you, and I didn't meant to imply that airing the moisture out isn't important. However, getting it sanitary is as important as getting it dry; is there a way to use your doll to disinfect your suit?



I suppose depending on the CFM "cubic feet per minute" that the blower would move you could spray a mist of your disinfecting product in the inlet and it would disperse it evenly through the inside of the suit.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2012)

Unca said:


> I suppose depending on the CFM "cubic feet per minute" that the blower would move you could spray a mist of your disinfecting product in the inlet and it would disperse it evenly through the inside of the suit.



To push through the resistance of the suit, you'd need good static pressure more than you'd need CFM.


----------



## Unca (Jan 23, 2012)

Lobar said:


> To push through the resistance of the suit, you'd need good static pressure more than you'd need CFM.



You are correct, I was just thinking in regards to distributing a disinfectant, that regardless of the force exerted by the blower that without the velocity provided by high CFMs the spray would fall out of suspension. But it is nice to here from someone that understands hydrodynamics.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2012)

Why not just Put a drying rack inside it and stick it in front of a fan? :S

They have zippers, right? Why not unzip them and stick em in front of a fan?


----------



## Unca (Jan 23, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Why not just Put a drying rack inside it and stick it in front of a fan? :S
> 
> They have zippers, right? Why not unzip them and stick em in front of a fan?



Where is the fun in that? 

But seriously that would work, I was just thinking about something that could be made small and not take up much space, when you are traveling with a suit every bit of space is at a premium. My first thought was white plastic drier hose with holes along the length with one end capped and the other on a blower. It would store compact and you would just thread it through... the only problem here is good even airflow in the torso.


----------

